# PSD diagnosis



## SpanishNeddy (27 September 2011)

My horse has only been backed to be ridden for 6 months, however in proper work for 3 months.  We started to notice he was a bit uncomfy/stiff on circles when ridden.  Vet came out and said he was 1/10 lame in hind right but because he is a VERY tense horse when ridden, work might help him.  A month went and he seemed better and he even did a dressage comp.  However, he then got funny on that leg again.  Vet came out again and it had gone to 2/10 lame on a circle.  They then suggested nerve blocking him.

He went in last week and had nerve blocking done and x-rays, diagnosis is PSD in hind legs (mainly the right hind).  Vets suggesting they do the de-nerving operation on him but i'm really not sure.

I'm of course VERY shocked as he is only 6 years old and only been in work for under 6 months.  

I have done LOADS of research and I just can not get my head around it.  The operation cuts the nerves...but that doesnt rectify the problem does it? just stops the pain.  

Also, if you look at Roger Meacocks website, he is very anti the operation.  He stated that he believes PSD is an issue resulting from a primary problem elsewhere.  He also thinks it's terrible that people even consider the operation.

I spoke to Sue Dyson at AHP to get her opinion.  She said she finds it unusual he has been diagnosed with PSD without even having ultrasounds.

Does anyone have any experience on this? did you horse go through surgery? is it dreadful and upsetting? any thoughts on Roger Meacock? HELP!!

Do not know what to do!!

thanks







I have done SO much research and


----------



## Wagtail (27 September 2011)

I had a horse here that had her nerves cut in both hinds and also the ligament sheath cut to make room for inflamation and prevent further pain. She made a 100% recovery and has a full athletic life, though not competing, just schooling, jumping and hacking. She was diagnosed with a bone scan and ultra sound. The operation was done at Rossdales and she was 13 at the time though had had the problem several years. The lameness was evenly bi lateral and so not picked up for a long time and her problems (rearing and falling over backwards etc) thought to be behavioural. The lameness was only finally discovered when she started to lose her back end when being worked on a circle.


----------



## thermidor08 (27 September 2011)

My boy was diagnosed with bi-lateral psd of fore limbs in march this year, having only been back in work a few months having damaged his collateral in both fore limbs last may. He was diagnosed by ultrasound and treated with shockwave every fortnight and cartrophen inj every week. He is still 1/10 lame on right fore and he wont have a neurectomy as i dont agree with it in his case. He is only lame when put on tight circle so its something we will avoid, he is happy and thats the most important thing for us!  He is only 8 but hopefully given time and continued rehab he may come sound. Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Naiad (27 September 2011)

First of all, sympathy to you as this must be upsetting to have happening to a 6-year old horse. 

Isn't the fasciotomy surgical option for PSD considered less troubling than denerving? Although it is often done in combination with denerving. 

For some reason, I seem to recall reading that good images by ultrasound of the proximal suspensory can be difficult - or am I imagining having read that??

An article about fasciotomy etc. 
http://www.vetmed.vt.edu/emc/welcome/bios/white/Suspensory_desmoplasty.pdf


----------



## alsiola (27 September 2011)

SpanishNeddy said:



			any thoughts on Roger Meacock? HELP!!
		
Click to expand...

I will be restrained - his website is full of his personal opinion, very little of which can be backed up by any scientific enquiry.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (28 September 2011)

My horse was diagnosed with PSD in one hind earlier this year (after an initial incorrect hock spavin diagnosis so not a fresh injury) the scan showed a small amount of disruption to the ligament but the vets admitted the scan was not very clear so they couldn't be sure but he did nerve block virtually sound to the PSD block.

He went lame again after 3 months back in work, I did then speak to Roger Meacock and as you have said he believes that the surgery is not solving the problem merely stopping them feeling the pain and I was really undecided for ages about what to do. From what I can gather Roger Meacock is likely to say that it is a problem with the feet or the teeth but I have a good dentist and farrier so I just don't think that it can be that with my horse but maybe I'm oversimplifying it! It was also going to be very expensive to have him come out to my horse and I was worried that even if the insurance paid for it it would use up a lot of the remainder.

I was also concerned that I only had a year from making the initial claim to have any chance of having the op covered by the insurance so didn't want to hang around too much trying different things.

In the end I spoke to some friends and also my physio who knew of many horses who had had the op and returned to full athletic work and also had a referral to a second vet (not that I didn't trust the first one I just wanted to make sure) who confirmed the diagnosis and reccommended the op as well so we went ahead.

Now 10 weeks on he is back out in the field as normal and coming back into work feeling good so far.


Hope everything goes OK with your horse, let us know how you get on.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (29 September 2011)

thanks all for you replies....few questions 

Do you think it is odd he has got this after only being in work a few months? (just doesn't make sense to me!!).

LynseySmartie - where did your one have the op in the end? did it all go ok? I am so worried about the GA!!!! also is he now sound?

Naiad - Yes I believe the surgery only numbs that particular area so can still feel rest of leg and foot etc.

thermidor08 - out of interest why do you not agree with the op? I kind of feel the same, but do not feel like I have a choice! If I went down shock wave, it's 60% likely to NOT work and ive wasted many months and most of my insurance money (as vets saying its £500 per treatment and he would need 3 or 4.

I am just not sure about the op.  I really do have a funny feeling and gut instinct it is something else with my boy and the PSD is secondary (which would make sense as he has only been in 'proper' work for 2 months!!!!!! backed for 6 months).

My vet said his foot balance is ok from xrays (he is also barefoot as andalusian).  I spoke to my physio (kate peckham) who was the one that identified he was odd in his right hind and referred him to the vet.  She thinks there could possibly be another issue somewhere else.  So yesterday I have booked vet to come out to my boy so she can sedate him so the physio can take a proper look and get right in!!! (he is a VERY nervy type!).  

Since the diagnosis over a week ago, he has not been worked (just in field during the day).  But he seems almost worse! when I tied him up the other day he was constantly shifting his weight from one hind to the other hind (like he was uncomfy).  Also, his bottom is rock solid on that right hind! on the left hind its normal and squiggy! not normal.  Surely if its PSD and he isnt being worked he should be better if anything.


----------



## BJC (29 September 2011)

My horse was diagnosed with PSD in right hind about 6 weeks ago, following nerve blocks, ultrasounds and x-rays.  My vet was fantastic, and gave me a range of treatment options, including e-PET, where concentrated platelets are injected back into the damaged area to stimulate regrowth.  This was the treatment I selected, and he had his first post-treatment scan last week, and we could already see the fibres in the ligament returning.  OK - he's been on 4 weeks box rest and now has a 9 month controlled exercise rehabilitation program, but if at any time the treatment appears not to be working nay more, we still have time for the op.  And - only one more week and he can go back out to his field.  According to my vet - shock wave doesnt work.  Good luck - I have no idea how my boy did his damage either.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (29 September 2011)

Thanks for that BJC.  What is the success % with that treatment do you know? my vets discussed mainly shock wave and the operation.  They did however, mention 2 other treatments (can't remember what they're called!) however they were only about 30-40% successful which is why they mainly discuss the other two.

How lame was your horse? also how old is he?

thanks


----------



## loopylucifer (29 September 2011)

mine has been diagnosised with PSD about 3 months ago now by ultrasound and nerve block of the suspensorys. Due to her history she is not a surgical candidate she is also not insured for this problem due to other problems she has so we we are quite limited on options. we have had shockwave and certian shoes on behind to help. other than that she is out in the field and will remin so till next spring. For many reasons this is how we are treating her the chances for her returning to full work is very slim especially with her other problems but its worth a shot. 
Kate is also my physio and physio at work and cant recomened her enough if she thinks something else is going on there probably is. Has she spoken to your vet? have they seen the horse together?
If you really feel something else is going on talk to your vet is your vet and orthopedic vet? With the many issues mine has had  i would say make sure you have a good ortho vet and and a good rapore with them. gut instinct counts for a lot.
It maybe there is another issue but until you have treated one problem you wont find the original problem or the one you are see the symptoms of if that make sense.
Good luck


----------



## SpanishNeddy (29 September 2011)

Hi loopylucifer. Thanks for your post.

how lame was your mare with it? 

Yes Kate phoned my vet yesterday (Mayes and Scrine if you know them if you are this area).  I have now booked for Kate and vet to see him on Tuesday together, so vet can sedate him whilst Kate does a treatment on him (to get right in without him getting upset!!).  Since nerve blocking he has not been in work......but he seems worse now which I dont understand! he is more uncomfy being tied up and shifts his weight around, also his bottom is SO hard on the dodgy leg side.  Odd.

Yes you are right about gut instinct, I am usually right when I sense things.  But I suppose I wont find out until we treat the PSD first.  Thanks for that, it has made me realise that exactly!!

Just can't get my head around it, he has only been ridden for a few months!!! how can he have wear and tear!?!?!?!?


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (29 September 2011)

SpanishNeddy said:



			thanks all for you replies....few questions 

LynseySmartie - where did your one have the op in the end? did it all go ok? I am so worried about the GA!!!! also is he now sound?

If I went down shock wave, it's 60% likely to NOT work and ive wasted many months and most of my insurance money (as vets saying its £500 per treatment and he would need 3 or 4.
		
Click to expand...

I had the op at Pool House vets, my vet (Chine House) wanted to refer me to Newmarket as they wanted him nerve blocked under saddle to make sure the op was going to bring him sound and they don't offer this themselves but Pool House can do this so I went to them and just continued with them for the op. 

I was also worried about the GA as my horse is a 17hh and 750kg but it all went fine, he was back to normal (other than a big bandage) the next day and handled the box rest and in hand walking OK.

Well we are only walking but I have had a few 'test' trots and he does feel sound so far fingers crossed. We've now pretty much done all we can do so just got to build up the work really gradually and see how he goes.

£500 per shockwave seems expensive! I'm sure mine was only £200 each plus cost of visit and sedation (they bought a mobile one to me for the 2nd and 3rd).


----------



## thermidor08 (29 September 2011)

Hi SpanishNeddy, with all the leg problems my horse has already had we would never push him now as he is worth so much more to us than that. I would not put him through the last year and a half again so there is no point in him having the op, we'll just see how he goes! He is happy and therefore so are we!


----------



## flintfootfilly (29 September 2011)

I took a 5 year old pony mare to Sue Dyson a couple of years back now.  She diagnosed PSD in both hind limbs, and it was already severe.

She said it was very unusual to see this damage in a pony so young and with such a careful workload, and that we needed to think about how it had been caused.

The first thing she noticed about my mare was her straight hind limb conformation.  When I look back on old photos of her as a weanling/yearling, I can see the straight hind limb conformation in those photos.............  but never noticed it at the time.

The straight hind limb conformation is common in those with suspensory problems.

She had never had a day when I felt she was overtly lame, and it appeared that the condition had just gradually come on.

My belief is that it was degenerative suspensory ligament disease (sometimes called ESPA, equine systemic proteoglycans accumulation).  Google it, and you will come up with a website and photos etc on it.

As such, I chose to have my mare put to sleep, because the odds were on it being degenerative, and so there was no light at the end of the tunnel, and she was clearly not the pony that she had been (no joy in movement, either in work or on the yard or in the field).

I remember hearing one vet say that he would never perform the nerve cutting op on a competition horse or on a child's pony, because he felt it was wrong to cut the nerve and then subject the horse to an intense workload.  I feel the same way.  He said he would be happy to perform it on a horse who was just going to be used as a light hack, with a careful and limited workload.  

I'm rambling on like this, because I think it's important that you know that there is a degenerative condition, and old photos may help you weigh up whether you feel your horse has that, if you have photos of them side on, and you can look how dropped the fetlocks are, and how near straight the hock angle is etc.

Had my mare's condition not been degenerative, I may have tried an op.

Oh, SD carried out various investigations including bone scan, and it all came to around £3,000.......... but then we had no idea where the problem lay initially as she presented with a reluctance to go forward under rider.  However, it was the ultrasounds which proved conclusive, and SD was able to categorise them as "mild" "moderate" or "severe".

Good luck whatever way forward you choose.

Sarah


----------



## Tiddlepiddle (30 September 2011)

mmmm... I'd maybe get a second opinion. I've had vets diagnose allsorts when the underlying root problem was actually metabolic.

Does he have dark wee? Just a thought and take a look next time he does one. I'd be suspicious of something like EPSM personally. Again, I personally think there is more of this about than everyone thinks.


----------



## dene (30 September 2011)

Hello,
I had one with suspect PSD, right hind, underlying cause turned out to be
poor front foot balance, in particular too long toes.  The toes "looked" 
fine, but on xray, it was obvious toes too long.

Pay particular attention to the opposite diagonal front foot to where the
stiffness is.   

Good luck -- dene


----------



## loopylucifer (1 October 2011)

As I said mine has several other issues and its a bit chicken and egg as to which happened first to aggrivate or initiate the others. She has had quite a few right hind issues 1/10th lame is not unusal for her. she was on one bute daily (one of her problems is arthritc changes to the joints of her spine) to help with back. she was sound but had a week off and was seen trotting in the field a good 7/10th lame a week later thought abccess but nothing showed up with foot was put on two bute slowly improved but after two weeks was intermittanly lame 3/10th. had lots of investigations which eventualy showed the abnormalities of PSD nerve blocking conifirmed that was the problem as went sound well lame on the other leg!
Hopfully if you get Kate and your vet to see horse together they can disscus it. you are further west of me i do know of Mayes and Scrine but have never had any dealings with them.
Good luck


----------



## SpanishNeddy (4 October 2011)

Thanks all for your comments.

To update you, this morning the vet Judy (Mayes and Scrine) and physio (Kate Peckham) looked at him.  

He is now hardly lame at all (only 1/10 before).  But he is worse when ridden anyway.  Vet sedated him so Kate could do proper treatment without him freaking out.  Interestingly Kate said he body is one big ache!!!! apparently he is achey and in pain in lots of places, as he has obviously been over compensating elsewhere.  Even his poll area was virtually hard as a rock! Anyway, they have given me bute to give him and they are coming back in 2 weeks to do another treatment.  He can go out in field daily and I can do in hand walk with him if I want (to keep him mentally happy!).  They said that often when they free up the body, the real issue could then appear (and he could be more lame then).  When they come back in few weeks, vet is also going to ultrasound scan the leg (to the confirm the PSD).  

Vet mentioned steroid injections as another treatment option.  Anyone heard of this? (I thought they were for joints!?).  Anyway, apparently its about 50% successful (more than shock wave as that is 40%!).   Also its cheaper, so when excluded from insurance later on I could then pay for myself (as few hundred she said).  Anyone experienced this before? 

Thanks


----------



## Alibear (5 October 2011)

Steroid injections are an option also shockwave treatments sometimes have good results.
Is your boys PSD showed up on xray that means the ligaments started to calcify which usually means vet recommended surgery straight away. 
Had two horses both go through the operation and it in itself it is pretty successful and they recover well.
Remember that it's a branch of the nerve that is cut not the whole nerve so the horse can feel other parts of it's leg just fine including the foot and the lower part of the suspensory.
So any major suspensory damage and the horse would still be able to feel it.
The de-nerving is so the horse doesn't feel the pain and hence can start moving correctly again which actually help heal the suspensory more than when they are compensating for it hurting.
There's some very detailed posts on it , on here if you have a good search about. 
Good luck what ever you decide to do. 
Both my boys were successes post operation but then came down with other issues that meant they were retired.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (5 October 2011)

Oh that is interesting Alibear, I thought steroid injections were for joints.  Also my vet friend didnt think it was possible either.  Anyway, if it is that is good as less invassive I suppose.

The other issues your boys got, were they connected to PSD do you think? like kissing spine or other pain elsewhere?

Vet coming back to do ultrasound in few weeks, so it will be interesting to see what amount of damage there is.  She has already said it is chronic and not accute.


----------



## Alibear (5 October 2011)

Could well be, first one developed navicular about 9 months post op that just didn't respond to treatment and also it appeared to start to make his back end go again.
2nd one , hmm well it's front feet ligament damage that has finally retired him. We had trouble with sensitive soles to start with then psd then ks then the suspected ligament damage in front feet.
By that point insurance was maxed out and to be honest all we could have done was MRI to say yep that's the ligament that's buggered and it wouldn't have changed the out come. 
Thing is he'd been 100% sound for 2 years in normal work with never a worry and all his problems developed in the year he was in just light work .

I've given up trying to figure it all out! 

First lad has been happily retired with no special care for the last 5 years, he's now 20 and does on occasion get a little wobbly when being trimmed.
2nd lad has been fully retired for the last 10 months with no problems but does show lameness in front on occasion, there' still a minute hope Dr Green might cure him eventually.

1st lad was my dressage school master and we did get back out at elementary level post op and he scored fine with no worries so I think you can say the op worked.


----------



## Ilovefoals (6 October 2011)

My mare has just had the op for PSD and is also young like yours OP. She's 7 but has been a broodie since breaking in germany as a 3yr old and had only been in work 3 months when diagnosed. Also only 1/10th lame but not willing to go forward under saddle. Diagnosed with nerve blocks and scan, her damage is also chronic, probably done when she was being prepared for her mare test as a 3yr old. We tried shockwave with her which improved her movement but the scan remained the same. So I went down the neurectomy and fasciotomy route as I felt I had to try and even if she has no competition career ahead of her, at least she'll be comfortable. We are now into the 3rd week post op and walking out twice a day inhand. Another few weeks and we'll see if she's sound enough to start ridden work.

All I can say is this, if the damage is old, no amount of shockwave, rest, physio or steroids will help. The ligament has already mended scarred and uneven and no longer sits comfortably in the space it should fit in. This is why an op is probably the only chance your horse will have of coming sound.  If the injury had been acute, I would say go for the shockwave etc as it helps to heal the fibres of the ligament in the correct way, but it sounds like your is too far past that now.  Believe me, I have broken my heart over this mare and making my decision, I have cried and cried, but I'm glad I went for the op. Only time will tell if it has worked.  My vet has said that often bone pain, joint problems, sacro-illiac pain etc etc can be associated with PSD due to the way in which the horse has been carrying itself to compensate for the discomfort.  I'm just hoping and praying that my mare has not started down any of these routes as it just throws so many spanners in the works.  As for R.M I have nothing good to say   Good luck OP. I hope your horse recovers. xxx


----------



## star (6 October 2011)

i would take anything on RM's website with a pinch of salt.

my horse had PSD in his right hind and responded great to shockwave.  no way I'd go down the route of surgery without trying the more conservative measures first.  Mine went back to Medium level dressage and 3ft jumping for 4 more yrs before retiring aged 20 due to an unrelated problem.  His right hind has never caused him any more issues.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (6 October 2011)

Thanks all &#61514;

*Alibear:*
Sorry to hear that.  Horses can be such worries cant they &#61516; I have heard something about PSD and its relation to Navicular.  Something like one can sometimes follow the other.  I think I read too much!!!!  I make myself worry more.  Did either have any steroid injections?

*ILoveFoals:*
Sounds exactly like my boy, not very lame but very reluctant to go forward ridden and use himself properly.  My horse is having his ultrasound scan in 1.5 weeks so I will know for sure whether its chronic or acute.  They predict chronic, because of how the pysio said his body has been compensating everywhere else.  I only imported him in June 2010 and he was unbroken (and passed vetting in Spain) so goodness knows how its developed with only being backed such a short time.  Glad her op went well, sounds like all is good for her so far, that is great.  What vets do you use? I think I would send my horse to Liphook Hospital if he does have the op (I am so petrified of him going under a GA, just not sure whether it is worth going through the on/off with everything else first!!).  Yes I have read a lot about the associated problems, because they have been compensating for the PSD.  I really hope my boy doesnt get these associated issues either......but by the sounds of what the pysio said his body is a right mess &#61516;.  

*Star:*
Regarding RM, I think he kind of has a point about the surgery not actually fixing anything it just stops the pain.  However, although I dont necessarily agree with that apparently most top eventers and SJs have had the op.  I asked him to send me clients I could contact for references......he never sent me any so Im afraid chucking him in a field for a year isnt an option! (as i rescued him too so have spent so long training him with feet/legs etc!).
Great to hear shock wave worked for your horse.  Was your horses leg chronic or acute do you know? how lame also? Was it front or hind leg? as I know front leg is more successful than hind leg.


----------



## star (6 October 2011)

SpanishNeddy said:



			Thanks all &#61514;

*Alibear:*
Sorry to hear that.  Horses can be such worries cant they &#61516; I have heard something about PSD and its relation to Navicular.  Something like one can sometimes follow the other.  I think I read too much!!!!  I make myself worry more.  Did either have any steroid injections?

*ILoveFoals:*
Sounds exactly like my boy, not very lame but very reluctant to go forward ridden and use himself properly.  My horse is having his ultrasound scan in 1.5 weeks so I will know for sure whether its chronic or acute.  They predict chronic, because of how the pysio said his body has been compensating everywhere else.  I only imported him in June 2010 and he was unbroken (and passed vetting in Spain) so goodness knows how its developed with only being backed such a short time.  Glad her op went well, sounds like all is good for her so far, that is great.  What vets do you use? I think I would send my horse to Liphook Hospital if he does have the op (I am so petrified of him going under a GA, just not sure whether it is worth going through the on/off with everything else first!!).  Yes I have read a lot about the associated problems, because they have been compensating for the PSD.  I really hope my boy doesnt get these associated issues either......but by the sounds of what the pysio said his body is a right mess &#61516;.  

*Star:*
Regarding RM, I think he kind of has a point about the surgery not actually fixing anything it just stops the pain.  However, although I dont necessarily agree with that apparently most top eventers and SJs have had the op.  I asked him to send me clients I could contact for references......he never sent me any so Im afraid chucking him in a field for a year isnt an option! (as i rescued him too so have spent so long training him with feet/legs etc!).
Great to hear shock wave worked for your horse.  Was your horses leg chronic or acute do you know? how lame also? Was it front or hind leg? as I know front leg is more successful than hind leg.
		
Click to expand...

yes, he's right about the surgery stopping the pain but actually the fasciotomy does relieve the pressure on the swollen ligament so it's not just about cutting the nerve.
i wouldn't say most top eventers and SJ's have had the op - for a start denerving is illegal under FEI rules although I do know of top horses who have had it done and are back out successfully competing internationally.
as i said above, it was his right hind.
it had been going on at least a few months (which I guess makes it a bit chronic) as I initially put it down to him getting old as the only symptom I noticed was him resting that leg a lot and then looking stiff when he first walked off.  He was still out competing and winning at Novice/Elem dressage.  he was barely lame at all - vet struggled to see it in a straight line but after flexion he was crippled and could barely walk, let alone trot.  he was sound after the 2nd shockwave so didn't have to wait long to see it had worked.
i'm not against the op completely, just think it's worth trying more conservative options first if possible and they have some chance of success.


----------



## stencilface (6 October 2011)

Star - your horses injury sounds a bit like mine (although he is 11 and I wouldn't consider him old  ).  He was never really lame, but definitely lame after flexion, and you could tell if he'd been hooning around in the field.  I left him in the field for 4 months (under vets advice) as TBH I was getting married at the time too, work was hectic and being out in the field didn't make it any worse (I don't think).  Had 3 shockwave treatments on it now, and started ridden work in walk, along with restricted turnout and box rest.

Really not keen on nerve cutting ops, and don't think I would go down this route.  I'm hoping he would come sound for jumping again, hacking would be ok, but I would be a little sad as he is just such a good boy


----------



## star (6 October 2011)

Stencilface said:



			Star - your horses injury sounds a bit like mine (although he is 11 and I wouldn't consider him old  ).  He was never really lame, but definitely lame after flexion, and you could tell if he'd been hooning around in the field.  I left him in the field for 4 months (under vets advice) as TBH I was getting married at the time too, work was hectic and being out in the field didn't make it any worse (I don't think).  Had 3 shockwave treatments on it now, and started ridden work in walk, along with restricted turnout and box rest.

Really not keen on nerve cutting ops, and don't think I would go down this route.  I'm hoping he would come sound for jumping again, hacking would be ok, but I would be a little sad as he is just such a good boy 

Click to expand...

i would just say take it super slow.  i took my recovery program quite a bit slower than the vet said.  i used magnetic boots, suspensory support boots during work, MSM and devils claw supplements - no idea if any of it did anything but I got a sound horse!  Mine was back winning at prelim 7mths after diagnosis.  I dont think I jumped him again that yr but the following yr built up a bit again and went back to competing around 2ft6, jumping up to 3ft at home.  He was always more of a dressage horse than a jumper and after 2yrs of gently and gradually building it up he built up to completing a Medium test and doing the Petplan Nationals at Novice before he decided to get a completely different injury on his opposite hindleg which did mean retirement from competing.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (7 October 2011)

That is the same as my boy.  He it just a bit stiff on that leg, which you notice mainly when he first walks off and on a circle.  My boy however, is not worse with flexion....it is the same.  When they did a lameness work up, he was consistently the same straight lines, hard ground and soft ground.  It only gets a tad worse on a circle with a rider on.  Funny isnt it, I imagine some horses carry on with PSD unidentified.  Just before my boy was diagnosed he had done his first dressage competition and got 68%! not spotted by the judge! You can feel it more with him really, he is just reluctant to go forward and use his back end.  I think I would def be take it slow too Star, thanks for recommending the boots etc, excellent idea! Where do you get suspensory support boots from? Ive never heard of them.  It is good to hear your boys shock wave was a success.  My vets have been pushing for op initially. I am going to await his ultrasound scan first though! I want to know more than he has PSD !!

Stencilface  how is your horse doing after shock wave? So far anyway.


----------



## star (8 October 2011)

Sports medicine boots - lots of different ones one the market - I went for the originals - he was turned out in them and did all his ridden work in them initially then weaned him off them for flatwork as obviously not allowed them for dressage.  Still always used them for jumping.  No real evidence behind them for actually supporting the suspensory but I just wanted to do anything that might help.


----------



## stencilface (8 October 2011)

So do the support medicine boots actually support the ligament?  I am feeding him Topspec 10:10 which has the MSM and glucosamine in it, and also their comprehensive feed balancer to make sure he is getting everything, was thinking about drying some rosehips too - as the hedges are stuffed with them near me.  He has a magnetic rug on in the stable at night as the bone scan picked up hotspots all over his sacro iliac, off hind fetlock and hock (PSD is on near hind) and his magetic boots on for a hour a day (although sometimes I accidentally leave them on at night too - can I do this though?).

I am planning on having him restricted for the next 2 months as he is (under vets orders) but if it is wet/snowy he will be on box rest to not risk slipping/strain.  He does have mini hoons around his paddock (max 10x10m) and occasionally on our walk hacks he can mess around which makes me v frustrated with him!! He seems sound enough, definitely in walk at least.  Chiro is coming out on the 26th and I will trot him up for him then, and show him all the bone scans etc.

Recovery will be slow anyway, as I am supposed to be riding for 15 mins a day at the moment, every day and realistically I am doing twice a week (at even intervals, so weds and a weekend day) as with work and winter approaching I just cannot do anymore.  So I'm thinking maybe restricted up until feb at least, although his paddock might gradually get bigger in the last couple of months.  

Not planning on jumping him til at least 2013   And if he's sound enough will be doing some le trec and fun rides next year. Shockwave does up their chances of recovery quite a bit I think, although my damage is chronic - and I think the circumference of the ligament on the ultrasound wasn't that different to his good one.

My mum was talking to one of her PC bods the other day, and now she is set on sending him to a 'spa' for £120 a week where they do all the rehab for you, as she thinks he is unhappy with the current program, don't think she realises that horses needs are simple, food friends and warmth is all they need - he has no concept of anything else really!  Plus, don't think the insurance will pay for that, and I quite like seeing my horse every day, also I don't trust people easily, and wouldn't want to hand the care of my horse to someone else.  If I mess it up, then I have to deal with it - if someone else did, I would never forgive myself!


----------



## dangermouse (8 October 2011)

My horse had the operation in both hind legs seven weeks ago.  He had nerve blocks, xrays and scans to reach diagnosis and referral for second opinion  of the vet who did the surgery.  He was on a programme of box rest with in-hand walking starting with 10 minutes and building up to 30 by the end of the 6 weeks.  Vet then came to review him and said he could be turned out for couple of hours a day, sedated initially with view to building up to going out for couple of weeks before having physio and then starting ridden work.

He is now lame again and back on box rest, thought it was infection, but didn't respond to antibiotics so hoping he has just clonked himself in field.  Will be reviewed in 10 days.  I am not entirely sure that in his case op will have solved his problems, but decided to go for it incase insurance ran out and alternatives e.g. shockwave didn't work.  Do think about what you want the horse to do after, won't be able to compete under FEI rules and may effect if you want to show, mine has currently got what looks like two curbs on hocks, don't think they will go down, so showing now ruled out.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (12 October 2011)

*Stencilface*
Yes they do support the ligaments, I would defo get some if I were you.  Look at premierequine website (they are fab!!) they have loads of special boots.  The main 2 I am going to buy are magnetic boots and turnout boots (both state they support ligement & suspensory as well as other things (tendon etc).  So defo worth it I think!! oh and yes you can leave on all night but they recommend 4 hours max (but you have to build it up first!), if you look on that website it tells you.

Is a bone scan the same as ultrasound? my horse has only had nerve blocking and xrays.  He is getting his ultrasound scan this Tuesday! will be interesting to see what it says.  I think my horse is chronic, as pysio said his body was terrible, so ovbiously been over-compensating elsewhere.

Yes I know what you mean when they get excited.  My one has had to go into a herd field as he is no longer a schooling livery (of course!!) and he has NEVER been with more than 1 horse before so has been hooning around everyday this week.  Keep getting naughty reports from the staff there! he nearly got evicted the monkey haha.  

Well you are better off doing it slower than what vet says anyway I would of thought.  someone else on here said that and it was a success! 

I am totally with you on the caring for them yourself thing.  I def agree.  I just gone from schooling to DIY!!!! because of it.  I am up there at silly times, but nobody would care for your horse like you would.  I do like the sound of the spa thing though!! what are the weblinks??? I might consider it for after he has recovered! for a holiday haha.

*jacmac*
Sorry to hear your one is lame, hopefully its nothing and will be sound soon.  How lame was he before op?? was he cronic or accute do you know?

I got my boy to do BD and showing (breed).  EEeek does it affect showing then? I phoned british dressage and they said I could still compete if I did do op.  But who would I phone for showing?? i do foreign breed and iberian classes. Eeeek that might mean I couldnt go for op then.  Saying that a horse at my yard had the op and you would never know.  he is grey (same as my one) and I couldnt even find the scars when she asked me to.  So maybe they will get better.

Star - thank you!!


----------



## dangermouse (12 October 2011)

He was not very lame, varying between 4/10th and 2/10ths. initially suspected something wrong as under performing and in fact gave the impression of been lame in front. He also showed occasional signs of being cold backed. Scans showed fairly significant damage and that helped with the decision to go for op rather than shockwave therapy and alternatives.

I am not sure who you would contact re rules of showing, probably your breed society, I meant more that we wouldn't be able to show because with the current curb like inflamation he wouldn't do very well, although I think they may decrease with time.

From all the reports I have heard from others including my physio the op generally seems to be very successful as long as it was the correct diagnosis and not smoke screen for other problems,  she told me about a horse she treats who 5 months after op was out cubbing.  My friend in Australia has horse who had it and is back one star eventing.

I think my boy is probably just a fluke knock in field, inflamation going down, so hopefully vet might give me some good news when she comes next week.

Have you made a decision yet?  I think the only other thing to bear in mind is what facilities you have post op, with winter approaching and the walk in hand phase, I was told not to walk in school as going too deep, so tricky finding somewhere on dark mornings and evenings.

Good luck


----------



## stencilface (12 October 2011)

SpanishNeddy - nope bone scan is when they inject radioactive stuff into the horse, and then scan them.  Any places with additional stress will show up, this only really shows bones, but it will show pressure areas where ligaments etc join onto the bone so can pick up injury areas that way - mine showed up hot points in the middle of his back the same side, over his sacro iliac and on his opposite hock and fetlock. He had to stay over for 3 nights for that, one night before then 2 nights after in an isolation box, as the radioactivity stays in their body for 2 days.  It was the first thing recommended for me.  Vets bill currently at £2800 

TBH, if you haven't had the ultrasound yet - they cannot be sure can they, as that is the only thing that will show up ligament/tendon damage. 

Will have a look at some sports medicine boots, can never have enough boots eh? 

Interestingly, the xrays showed his vertebrae as being close together, and he is a little cold backed every now and then, although they said its not kissing spines at the moment, although in some horses it would be.

Hoping wearing his magnetic rug might have done some good before the chiro comes out, think he will be in for a long session!


----------



## SpanishNeddy (13 October 2011)

yes that is what I am worried about, it is smoke screen for something else 
It just doesnt make sense, he has only been backed not long and has hardly done enough to warrent a strain injury! I just have this feeling you see! Also, he is SUCH a difficult horse to ride....in fact so hard I had to send him to Warwick McLean to back!!!!!!!!!! who is AMAZING.  But maybe it is a sign of something.  He used to bolt when first backed (badly too!), got him out of that.  He did it when he was first backed and you did something for frst time he used to panic and go and you couldnt stop! very frightening.  He is a sensitive boy, in his breed really, but he is VERY easy on the ground....like a dog on a lead, so maybe something not quite right.  Also I imported him as unbacked 5 year old.....hmmmm.  He was vetted though and passed, his legs are clean etc.  I have always wondered about kissing spine, as he isnt great getting on either! (but that is also in the breed, so you just dont know).  Wish I could just scan the whole body haha! -too much cost involved I suppose.

Yes exactly, I have also had to press for ultrasound too! he is having it this tuesday.  Will let you know what comes out of it.

haha nope you can never have enough boots.  I'm getting him some soon too!

will make decision after ultrasound scan.....one thing Im going to ask vet is how many horses would show issues with their suspensory ligaments if scanned?? I wonder! I would imagine many and many go on as normal.

Winter will be a nightmare, especially if it does snow soon agghhh! we do have a bridle path from the yard and woods. so I guess that could be used for the walking bit.


----------



## dangermouse (13 October 2011)

My vet did say that if you scanned any horse you would probably see some damage, but the extent of the damage was what counted.

I only had my horse for 6 months when diagnosed, he was an ex racehorse only 7 passed 5 stage vetting. I think it was probably something he had when I bought him due to racing career, that perhaps only came to light with change of workload. The people I bought him from had his spine x rayed prior to my vetting to check for kissing spine as I nearly didn't go ahead as he dipped once when getting on, sent xray to my vets to check and all fine.  Apparently suspensory damage can be confused with no end of things including sacroiliac ligament damage.

From bits I've read it does seem that age doesn't necessarily play a part in PSD, my vet said conformation can play a part and fitness levels.

Hope scan goes well


----------



## SpanishNeddy (14 October 2011)

yes exactly I suppose so, I mean if I was scanned I would be written off haha! doesnt mean I can't do things though lol.

Yes I have heard suspensory can be connected to other things.....fingers crossed my horse's isnt 

Goodness knows how my horse has done it, he hasnt done anything, was unbacked until 6 months ago.  Oh well one of those things I suppose.

Yes my vet said about the conformation too.  She xrayed his feet but his foot balance was very good apparently (annoying as I suppose that could have given an answer).

I will await the scan Tuesday and let you all know how it goes! I need help, I don't know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thermidor08 (14 October 2011)

Good luck for tuesday! Sadly my horse went lame again last week and having spent most of yesterday at the vets it appears his suspensory has flared up again, less than 3 weeks after getting the go ahead to up his work (which we hadn't yet done!) 

After speaking to the specialist we all agree that its in my boys best interest to be retired, age 8 :-( 

It's sad but we always had his welfare as first priority and we're not prepared to risk a critical injury, at least we still get a big fat furry tb to pet!!


----------



## SpanishNeddy (15 October 2011)

Thank you, will post on Tuesday the outcome...fingers crossed for me everyone 

I am so sorry about your boy, what a shame it did not work.  Sounds like it is the right decision for him though if he has been through so much already.  Maybe you could do some in hand showing or something throughout the summer if that makes him happy? my horse loves showing so he would enjoy that.  

Will be in touch soon


----------



## SpanishNeddy (18 October 2011)

*UPDATE 18 OCTOBER:*

Right everyone, vet and physio saw my horse this morning and some positive news.  Since his last physio session 2-weeks ago (under vet sedation) he looks much better apparently, so pleased with that.  Vet did ultrasound scans and has confirmed it is PSD  (in right hind mainly but bit in left hind).  No tears or anything apparently its at top as is fine further down.  She has confirmed it as chronic.  

We spoke about options and she can totally understand why I am not keen on the operation (due to my horse being a total wimp! It took me about 1.5 weeks until he would be normal again after nerve blocking, as he was petrified every time I picked a hoof up!).  Anyway, final 3 options are:

1.	shock wave: only 40% successful so Im going to forgot that option as it isnt worth it
2.	Cortisone injections: 50% successful
3.	Equidronate (Tildren): 50% successful

Vet and physio said that the 3rd option might be good for him because it would help his whole body out (as he is sore from over compensating elsewhere).  There is a risk of colic with it apparently, so he would have to go to the vets to be monitored (as it is via a drip).

What does everyone think???????

Thanks again


----------



## SpanishNeddy (19 October 2011)

Aggghhhhhhhh really do not know what to do!!! I am now thinking just go for the surgury and get it over and done with.  I just dont want to mess around for a year only having to do the op anyway!! 

Really confused 

Think surgery is best.....just so worried about it  
How are all your horses doing since your last messages????

HELP!!! I need some reassurance op is best thing to do


----------



## loopylucifer (19 October 2011)

If i had insurance and my horse was able to go to surgery i would porbably seriously consider it as it would have the best long term outcome for her. 
Could you not try tildren then do surgery if no or little improvment in a few months? 
best person you can have this convosation with is your vet.
The best thing you can do is what is in the best interest for you horse


----------



## SpanishNeddy (20 October 2011)

Thanks loopylucifer.

I have now decided to go ahead with surgery.  Best long term outcome although so worried about the op of course 

Told my vet yesterday and asked for him to be referred to Liphook for the operation.  So just awaiting date now.


----------



## thermidor08 (20 October 2011)

Hope it all goes well, couldn't be at a better place! Liphook are my vets, would be interested to know who is performing the op as was talking to my specialist about it yesterday! pm if you prefer


----------



## SpanishNeddy (20 October 2011)

It will be Tom Hughes.  Do you know him? is he good?
It was actually my vet who requested it be him.....no idea why.


Eeeek


----------



## dangermouse (20 October 2011)

Good luck with the op, I am sure it will work out well.  Mine still lame but not connected with op had xray yesterday and some damage to bone in front of fetlock joint, thought to be caused by his antics in field when turned out post op, so I can't blame the surgery, just bad luck and loopy TB.  Had steroid injection today and now have 3 more weeks box rest, really frustrating.

If I had to make the choice again, I would still go for surgery as things were looking good before this setback.  Only other drawback just had insurance renewal through and premiums going up by over £20 a month.

Hope all goes well


----------



## thermidor08 (21 October 2011)

SpanishNeddy, Tom is actually my vet! He is brill, your horse will be in the best hands. Good luck with it all, hope you have the outcome you want


----------



## SpanishNeddy (22 October 2011)

So sorry to hear that Jacmac, I really do hope he comes right soon.  It is so hard for them isnt it, I mean one day they can go in the field and be ridden then the next they are on box rest for weeks.  Poor neddies.  

My horse isnt going to take too kindly to box rest that is for sure.  He loves going out with his buddies.  He does love being in stable but i dont think he will for 24/7!!!! I wont even be allowed to take him out to tie him up as that is touch and go now anyway (as spanish horse they're not used to it) so I wouldnt trust him not to brake the string!!!! so will muck out around him I think just in case.

Aahhhhh Thermidor08, really! how spooky! he has his op date booked now.  Eeeek.

Wish me luck everyone.  I am so worried.  I do hope he will be ok


----------



## MrsMozart (22 October 2011)

I bought a three and a half year old TBxID mare three years ago.

She was on/off lame for about ten months. Very hard to pinpoint. Hardly any mileage (just backed when I got her). 

Went to Sue Dyson for a full lameness work up.

Chronic damage to both rear suspensory ligaments.

I investigated the operation option. I had decided against it, just before I was told it wouldn't work for her, she was too damaged. The nerves can grow back. I didn't like the thought of having to operate on her and cut nerves just so as I could work her (just my opinion - each to their own). I had come to accept that she would be a field ornament for x years to come, when it dawned on me that the winter and deep mud would cause her pain. Just as I was getting my head round that, she started to have problems staling - couldn't get her hind legs in order and when she did, she couldn't take the angle/strain. She was put to sleep a week or so later.

I hope your outcome is far better than ours was.

Hugs hunny.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (4 November 2011)

Hi everyone,

My boy went to Liphook on Wednesday and had the operation yesterday.  So pleased to say it all went well and he is fine 

Hopefully he is coming home tomorrow, can not wait to see him! I expect he will have his hind legs bandaged up!!!!!!

Was such a relief I can tell you, I was one stressed individual yesterday with worry!

Lets hope that in 6-weeks the opertation was a success.  I don't think I will be able to tell sooner, as his lameness was so slight and only noticeable on a lunge circle.  Fingers crossed anyway


----------



## SpanishNeddy (14 November 2011)

Another update!!!!

My boy had his staples removed this morning as all is good vet said.  Yay!!!! 

so pleased as keeping his bandages on has been a nightmare as he is always rolling and laying down!

So, another 3 weeks box rest followed by 4 weeks paddock rest to go! then I guess I find out whether it has actually worked or not!

How is everyone else??


----------



## Laafet (15 November 2011)

I've read this post with interest as I have spent the whole of today in Rossdales to find out my horse has PSD in both hind legs, only showing a slight intermittent lameness on the arena surface but not anywhere else. I was given three options - rest (20% recovery), shockwave (40% recovery), surgery (75%). So tomorrow he is in having the op, he won't be out until Monday, then 4 weeks box rest. Andy Bathe is doing it so I am hopeful that it goes ok. I just want him to be ok.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (16 November 2011)

Hi Laafet

So sorry to hear about your boy.  I hope all goes well in his op today, I'm sure it will.  How old is he out of interest? my boy is 6.

My boy has been on box rest for 2 weeks so far......and he isnt too happy about that either!! he is so bored bless him 

My boy was only very slight lameness too, but he was so tense I think it hurt him more than it showed in the lameness.  

Still don't know whether it was a success or not......fingers crossed!!

Let us know and keep us updated


----------



## Laafet (16 November 2011)

My boy is only 8. I hope that he does recover well enough to compete. Am completely gutted about it all TBH. I know he'll be a good patient as he doesn't mind standing in so hopefully when he gets out of hospital which should be Monday then it will all just flow along. However am yet to hear from the vets if he has come through the op yet, he was first on the list this morning.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (16 November 2011)

I know EXACTLY how you feel.  I still do not understand why on earth my horse had it! he was backed 6 months and hardly done anything!!!!! so it does not make sense to me at all.  The only thing we are putting it down as is because of his high action (as andalusian). So strange.

I really feel for you, I was in a right state when my boy was having his op.  He was first as well (8.30am) and I ended up phoning in a panic at 11am as I hadnt heard anything.  But he was still sleeping they said and didnt wake up til around lunch time.  

I was very impressed with the incision......I can not even see the scar at all it is very well done.  Which I am glad about as I do breed showing with him.  

I still wont find out about whether it has worked for another 6 weeks.  Fingers crossed though.

Let us know when you know, I'm sure he will be fine


----------



## speedycivic (16 November 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news from you both Spanish neddy and leefet. As you prob know my mare 6 also had psd in osh. Been on box rest since July and developed it whilst walking in hand inthe leg that had been badly damaged in July. I do think my vet is barking when he said it was a strain. I think he is sufficiently barking no to use him again!  Anyway she was cleared sound and is doing well and happier being turned out.  She had three shock wave sessions. To be fair I am not sure I dare risk riding her again, but I may get over that with time.


----------



## dangermouse (18 November 2011)

SpanishNeddy glad your horse recovering well, that's great news.  Leafet I hope op went ok.  My boy who had op in August, did all the in-hand walking etc. was given ok to be turned out in small paddock 1 1/2 hours a day, then damaged fetlock region, has been scanned this week and there is some damage to medial suspensory ligament where it passes over sesamoid bones. Completely gutted, more box rest to be reviewed at Christmas.  Maybe that's what you get buying an ex racehorse. Oh well will try and be positive, he's a lovely chap and for TB coping very well with his confinement.


----------



## lcharles (5 December 2011)

Any news on how your horse is SpanishNeddy? x 

Just read the whole thread as my horse is going in for the same operation on Thursday evening, picking her up Sunday x 

Just wondered how your getting on now?


----------



## SpanishNeddy (5 December 2011)

Hi Icharles.

Yes he is good thank you.  I started the walking in hand last Thursday and he has been an angel.....well a few near explosive moments but nothing you wouldnt expect from a horse that's been stuck in!! 

I am supposed to be turning him out in a small paddock now.  However, I have chosen not to! my horse is bonkers in a field when he usually goes out let alone if I turned him out now.  Our fields are really muddy (as clay) and it is just not practical for my situation.  So surgeon has said I was totally right to bring that to his attention as he would prefer me to keep him in and hand walk him twice a day (10 mins each) as he would be likely to injure himself going out at the moment.  

Surgeon has also said that if he is likely to be silly when we get back in saddle then to wait another 4 weeks to ensure totally healed (so 12 weeks from surgery).  Which is what I am going to do as he USED to bolt badly and is very tricky to ride also.  So would rather be safe than sorry, another 4 weeks but never mind.

Is your mares PSD in hind or front? how lame is she? how did you notice? I hope all goes well for her op this week.  It is a very simple op and I was so surprised how well my boy coped (as he is neurotic!!) he was fine and scars I can hardly see! well impressed.

Keep us updated and do ask any questions, i might be able to help 

xx


----------



## lcharles (6 December 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for that x 

Yes, its a straight forwards op as far as i'm aware, its to cut both nerves in her back legs x There was no definate 'she has hurt herself' signs, she slowly lost her 'oomph' but was not obviously lame! x I gave her a few weeks off thinking she needed a break but she was no better so had the vet out. Trotting up she was quite lame on her right hind leg, being off had made her worse and made it obvious x Felt bad for not noticing before and was shocked how lame she was after a few weeks off! x 

My mare has been in for the last 8 weeks on box rest after having scans, xrays, shockwave etc but i've put her out in the field until her operation on thursday x She's going mad so had to let her have field time before going on box rest again! x 

i'm just hoping all goes well and i can start walking her out and get riding her again x 

Sounds like its been quite a quick process for you really then  x 12 weeks after surgery isnt too bad, my vets said she'd be back in action for spring but i dont know what he meant by action?! walking about, ridden or competing!! x Happy that she'll be fixed and out and about again soon. dont want to rush it x 

Did you have any problems at all? x

So glad she's insured! x


----------



## SpanishNeddy (6 December 2011)

No problem, I found it so helpful hearing peoples experiences and advice 

That sounds about the same as my boy although his lameness was graded up to 1/10! but only on a tight circle.  You could not see it on concrete or anything.  To be honest I could never really see it and I think I am quite good as usually spotting if they look off or not.  He just kind of looked like a baby just backed to me (which he was!) just a tad stiff on a circle but what I would have expected.  Oh well, I think I will never understand it lol, I just hope it has worked.

Yes I would do that before her op, you really wont achieve anything keeping her in until Thursday.  My boys PSD was bilateral, it was mainly in right hind.  Spooky really as everyone who has experienced this issue has said right hind! not one left hind yet!!!!

I am sure she will be fine, good luck with her op Thursday and let us know how she gets on! Where is she having it done?

Yes the process is ok I think, it is usually 4 weeks box rest followed by 4 weeks in hand then you can get on after that and start building up the riding over time.  But because my horse is a total div to ride, surgeon added on another 4 weeks before we can get on (as he is very likely to have a dramatic spook or bolt).  But I would imagine by Spring they will both be in normal work.  I hope so as it is then showing season.  One thing I was worried about actually as I do breed showing with him, but you can not even see the scars! 

The only problem I had was that after a few days of being home he stopped eating for days and days and was being silly (like piaffe-ing whilst tied up!).  But then his staples were removed and bandages came off and he completely changed literally from that minute.  So it was because his wounds had healed and the staples were then uncomfy and irritating for him so he was being silly (he likes to be over dramatic about everything my horse!!).  Also you might find bandages fall down all the time! Vet had to change his every other day or sometimes everyday as he likes to lay down all the time.  But other than that all has been good.  I started hand walking last Thursday for x2 10 mins per day which he seems to be enjoying (with the occasional excitement burst every now and then!) 

Yes my boy is insured too, thank goodness. 

Has your physio seen your mare? You might find that surprising as she might have been over compensating elsewhere because of her PSD.  My horses physio was shocked by how sore he was top to tail.  With how little lame he was you just wouldnt expect it but he was terrible she said, she showed me differences in his body from either side.  Fascinating.  She is coming out to see him this Thursday to give him some pysio (as she last saw him about 7 weeks ago I think, before his op).  Will be interesting to see if he is any better now he can not feel the issue anymore.

I find it frustrating not knowing still whether the op has worked or not.  As you do not know until they are back in full work again.  So it is a waiting game!! I am impatient haha.  

Good luck again and hope all goes well 

xxx


----------



## SpanishNeddy (29 December 2011)

Hi lcharles 

How did the op go? your horse now on box rest I guess.  How long was she at liphook for?

sx


----------



## SpanishNeddy (13 January 2012)

vet just seen my horse and on the lunge and he is SOUND! yay so pleased


----------



## Laafet (13 January 2012)

Congrats on finally having a sound horse, mine is due to go in at the end of the month and then hopefully we can start riding! My insurance company has also finally agreed to pay for it after disputing and trying to wriggle out of paying out, mental note DO NOT insure with NFU again!


----------



## SirenaXVI (13 January 2012)

Brilliant news


----------



## lcharles (13 January 2012)

Hi Spanish Neddy,

My mare is doing good thanks. Hows yours now? x 

Scirocco is being re-assessed on the 19th January, think she will then start pyshiotherapy if she needs it as the vet thinks she may be sore over her back due to compensating for her bad leg x Hopefully i can start riding her out then! x 

On new Years day she coliced - not too badly luckily but got cast again the wall and used her back legs to get back over again!! Mega cringe moment!! x Her legs were slightly swollen but she seems to be better now. Shes now moved into a pen which is twice the size of her stable so she has a bit more space before hopefully being allowed out in the field!! x 

How many times did the psyhio come out to you? x 

Bet you was soo chuffed when he was sound!! x i think i'll cry when/if we get that moment!! X 

Hows riding him going? x


----------



## SpanishNeddy (13 January 2012)

Thanks all 

Laafet - good luck I'm sure all will be well.  Keep me updated!! why on earth would NFU not orignally cover your horse? they are usually very good.  I used to be with NFU but they annoyed me last year over a form so I moved to KBIS! I must say KBIS are fabulous, they pay within a day or two of me sending them an invoice! they also paid the hospital direct for the actual operation.  So move to them when you can.

ICharles - vet looked at him today and he is sound, so pleased.  As he has been a monkey and messing around a lot in walking (but fine overall).  Good luck for 19th I hope she is ok.  Sorry she had colic but good she is fine now though.  I haven't ridden my one yet! he is tricky to ride anyway so surgeon gave me a different plan with him than is usual.  So from tomorrow for 1 week I now turn out in the school for a bit, then lunge in evening.  Then next week we can get on!!!


----------



## lcharles (13 January 2012)

Awww how exciting!! x bet you cant wait to ride him! x 

I'm with KBIS as well and they have been amazing! x Couldnt recommend them enough! x 

I think my mare has been a little short behind on her one leg but i think thats from where she got stuck against the wall!! She also put her foot through the tack box in her stable so dont think that helped but she seems to be alot better now! x Can't wait to get jumping again with her!! x 

When will your chap be back on for turnout then? x My gelding jumped out his field yesterday with the other mare so good job shes not out there too as she would of followed!! Naughty horses! x 

Sciroccos been a bit daft walking down the lanes and took to rearing at every car going past but i think its her celebration dance to show her back legs are ok now!! lol x Chifney on and she's ok!! x 

What do you plan on doing with yours when he's back to normal then? Hes quite young still anyway isnt he? x


----------



## SpanishNeddy (13 January 2012)

Well the livery yard I am at closes the fields for a few months over winter and they closed last week.  So wont be open til March now.  They go out in the schools (as there are 3 of them) in groups daily.  But my boy wont as he is naughty in a field anyway let alone if there isnt anything to eat! he will just prance around and rear at everything lol.  he likes playing my horse!!
So he will go on single turn out.

Hehe has she, I think you are right though.  My boy has found out what bucking is since his new legs!!!!

Yes he is only 6, but backed as a 5 year old so more like 3 year old to ride.  He will do breed showing and dressage once all is ok again 
Bet you can not wait to jump your girl again, you should be back up and running by spring!! so not far for us


----------



## carterk3 (13 January 2012)

Its comforting to hear all of these stories - my horses story is so similar to everyone on here. My horse (rt hind too) has been lame since October. She has been in a small pen since that time with no improvement. She had only been in work a few months after being turned away last Xmas after being backed. 

She has had numerous nerve blocks, x-rays and scans. She has a huge amount of muscle wastage on her right hind quarter and an unlevel pelvis. I too have been down the Roger Meacock route. He found my horse was very stiff through her back and after two sessions with him seemed much looser in her back but is still lame.

My vet has now suggested an osteopath to see if they can do something with her pelvis. Can anyone on her suggest one rather than a physio?

Also hope you don't mind me asking how much does the operation cost and how much of your horses leg can they still feel? i want to make sure that I there is sufficient money left on my insurance to pay for surgery if necessary.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (13 January 2012)

Oh sorry to hear about your horse 

Yes I was recommended Jose, his website is:
http://spinalvetchiro.com/2.html
He has seen quite a few horses I know and is very good.

My horses operation was £2,200.00 total including stay.

I am already up to £4,100.00 now for my claim! so £900 left.


----------



## carterk3 (13 January 2012)

thanks so much for the reply. I've looked at Jose's website but it doesn't say where he's based. Do you know whereabouts he is. We are in Wiltshire.


----------



## SpanishNeddy (15 January 2012)

I am not sure to be honest, but he does yards around Surrey/Sussex.  Maybe give him a call? as he might have horses in your area so possibly tag you on the end or something.  Sometimes happens


----------

